# WallpaperPlus PRO - A wallpaper chooser for everyone [4Nov2012]



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

Mod Type:: Application

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Base:: AOSP

Mod Status:: Stable

Apply In:: Other (See Description)

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 







Hi guys, welcome to WallpaperPlus PRO!

So you are running CyanogenMod but you really miss your favorite wallpaper from HTC Sense and wish there was an easy way to find and set your wallpaper?

Good news, this app is that easy way!

This app is a All-in-One wallpaper chooser that contains wallpapers from various ROMs such as CyanogenMod, AOKP, AOSP, HTC Sense, TouchWiz, and more...

Wallpaper selection has been made simple by way of having the wallpapers categorized according to what ROM they came from. Simply choose which ROM you wish to choose wallpapers for, scroll through and tap your favorite wallpaper. Press the Home button on your device when you are finished and enjoy your wallpaper!
Guys, I really hope you enjoy this app. I have worked hard to make it as smooth and clean as possible. Over time it will only get better. Thats a promise 
Get the app on Google Play HERE

*Credit*
All credit for the wallpapers go to their respective creators. I will only take credit for creating this nice app to put them in 

*Screenshots*


----------



## wildstang83 (Aug 17, 2011)

*What's New*

v1.1
This update adds in the newly released Nexus 4 wallpapers

v1.0
Initial release of the PRO version
Included AOKP, AOSP, CyanogenMod, HTC Sense, and TouchWiz wallpapers.


----------

